# August Photo Contest - Official 2009 Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

Just a question- Jenny is a bit old for the puppy contest now, but is it just 1 yr+ for the adult? Thanks


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Asha and Hudson*

I 'll go first, love this picture of both of them!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

K.J. said:


> Just a question- Jenny is a bit old for the puppy contest now, but is it just 1 yr+ for the adult? Thanks


You can surely post her photo here in our official calendar contest.
Joe


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Here we go again, I try every month . : )

Gunner and Selka


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Lila:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Here's a Tuckie


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

*Maggie takes her first swim*

This is our Maggie, 5 months old. The photo was taken last weekend in New Hampshire when Maggie got to visit the Lake for the first time. She had never swam before, but she dove right in without hesitation and just followed her instincts. You can see how proud of herself she was.
The hardest part, of course, was getting her to come out! 
Angela Guarino


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

OK then! Thanks!

Jenny


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Zoe after a dip at the local stream-


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Well--now you two are making it difficult. Gunner and Selka always have my vote for this picture. ...but then again, that Tucker is stunning and I'm usually a Tucker fan! Hmmmmm....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is Jack and Rusty.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Debles said:


> Here we go again, I try every month . : )
> 
> Gunner and Selka


Love that picture of your beautiful goldens!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hudson said:


> Love that picture of your beautiful goldens!


Thanks so much! I may put it on my Christmas cards this year.
I REALLY lucked out that their eyes didn't glow gold since they were both looking right at me! I guess I didn't use the flash outside, that's why. DUH.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You can see Gunnie's pink nose!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Daniel:


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

I love Selka and Gunner's. It's a great photo.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

SUNNY - August Submission


----------



## guri0101 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Shelby*

8 week old Shelby looking good for the camera.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

guri: that should go in the Puppy contest. : )


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Debles said:


> Here we go again, I try every month . : )
> 
> Gunner and Selka


I love this pic, but I bet you'll do better in the cooler months with those Evergreens behind the boys!!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> I love this pic, but I bet you'll do better in the cooler months with those Evergreens behind the boys!!!


That is what I was thinking too. It reminds me of Christmas.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm planning on using it for my Christmas cards! I'll wait to try again till Dec!
I have some good snow pics too though!


----------



## noblenewf (Jul 7, 2008)

I know I'm a newbie here...but here's my photo submission. 

My Murphy:


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*Tessa at the beach!!*

Early morning on the beach, she just loved it there... cant wait to go back!!


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

noblenewf said:


> I know I'm a newbie here...but here's my photo submission.
> 
> My Murphy:



That is a great shot that captures the movement and your dog has an intense look about him.


----------



## noblenewf (Jul 7, 2008)

rradovitch said:


> That is a great shot that captures the movement and your dog has an intense look about him.


Thank you so much!


----------



## micajones07 (Apr 1, 2008)

This is my baby Levi hiding under some bushes. Hope ya'll think it's as cute as I do!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Ch. Ambertru's Nygel Ise the Bye @ 15 months.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Goldens, goldens & more goldens.... Ch. Ambertru's Nygel Ise the Bye @ 15 mos. is the second golden

(sorry but I should have read the rules first!!!! The rules say "No people in the pics!")


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Dallas, passed out on his blanket


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Here is Honey for August contest.Smile big for the camera


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Sammy. Likes to hold her leash and run like the wind..


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Shianna-goldenluver

This is her way of chilling in the hot weather.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Shelley-GoldenOwner12
I don't think Shelley has much hope of wining but worth a try


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

*Indy and Bailey*

Indy and Bailey having a dip


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

August is about summer fun... and what's more fun that leaping into the water?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Her favorite activity:Scuba-diving!.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

golden&hovawart said:


> Her favorite activity:Scuba-diving!.


 is this a golden beaver? Ha-ha Love it!


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Jaime and Lucy


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

noblenewf said:


> I know I'm a newbie here...but here's my photo submission.
> 
> My Murphy:


fantastic picture


----------



## noblenewf (Jul 7, 2008)

GoldenOwner12 said:


> Shelley-GoldenOwner12
> I don't think Shelley has much hope of wining but worth a try



Awwwww.....Shelley is just adorable! She's a very pretty Golden and I love this pic!


----------



## noblenewf (Jul 7, 2008)

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> fantastic picture


Thank you! It was purely luck! Right place at the right time with camera in hand!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Paco and Rik. Water.


----------



## Daisy's_Mom (Jul 29, 2008)

This is Daisy enjoying the beach for the first time.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She's adorable! It looks like she's saying, "Mom, can we stay here forever, pleeeeease???


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

Everyone has Great Pic's
Here's mine
Tucker Loves to swim......and Loves to shake
Mike


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Oliver & Nygel roughing it in the Interior of Algonquin Park.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

What do you want? We're enjoying the sunset! Oliver & Nyg @ Galairy Lake in the interior of Algonquin Park.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I must say that I love Noblenewf's pic of Murphy.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's Ike's most recent photo.


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Maya*

Username: maya111
Golden's name: Maya

Here's my girl. Don't know if she looks too big for a puppy or to young for an adult. Oh well... you guys decide.


----------



## xmbenj (Jun 3, 2008)

*my golden xm*

my dog...hope it will display


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

xmbenj said:


> my dog...hope it will display


Try again. You can do it!!


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

*No Mom not another One...*

I just love this one...I take approximately 200 pictures a month of Maggie and with this one I think she was saying "No Mom not another one"...lol


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

maya111 said:


> Username: maya111
> Golden's name: Maya
> 
> Here's my girl. Don't know if she looks too big for a puppy or to young for an adult. Oh well... you guys decide.


She looks like a golden and she is beautiful. 



OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden said:


> I just love this one...I take approximately 200 pictures a month of Maggie and with this one I think she was saying "No Mom not another one"...lol


Realy cute. Beautiful picture.


----------



## f4string (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's our entry! One of my favorites of Elise! Her first time at a lake debating if she knew how to swim or not


----------



## f4string (Jul 17, 2008)

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> Jaime and Lucy


 
Come on...give the rest of us a shot!!! lol


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

rik said:


> Paco and Rik. Water.


 Wow!! What an awesome action shot.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Tuckman said:


> Everyone has Great Pic's
> Here's mine
> Tucker Loves to swim......and Loves to shake
> Mike


 What a great picture of gorgeous Tucker.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

f4string said:


> Come on...give the rest of us a shot!!! lol


thank you but I really think Murphy has a lock on this month's contest - and I also think Gwen and Tuckman have some great pics too.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

tobelevski said:


> Indy and Bailey having a dip


My favorite, so far!


----------



## scb175 (Mar 15, 2008)

Here's Dude. Taking a break in the back yard.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

London at Halls Harbour just before sunset:


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Ahhhhh Summer!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

A Golden Sunset - Nygel & Oliver


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Another Golden Sunset - Nygel


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

What's summer without fishing???? Oliver enjoying his time @ the lake!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Nygel enjoying the Dog Days of Summer


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Did the rules change and you can enter more than one photo???


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Did the rules change and you can enter more than one photo???


Did I miss a rule???? If I did, I apologize.... I'll have to go back & read, read & more read!:doh:

You're correct... I withdraw all but the first picture submitted & I'll take 100 lashes! Owwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Gwen said:


> Did I miss a rule???? If I did, I apologize.... I'll have to go back & read, read & more read!:doh:


NO need to apologize.... I thought maybe it changed and I missed seeing it....


----------

